# Pilkergießen und Beschichten



## thehansl (19. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,
habe eine frage zur beschichtung von Pilkern.
Gieße seit kurzem meine eigenen Pilker und möchte sie noch weiter behandeln.

Welche Methode ist empfehlenswert bzw. qualitativ.

- Pulverbeschichten (Material bezug von wo?)
- Spraydose
- Lackieren
- etc.

Vielen dank für euere Antworten schon im Vorraus.

Petri
thehansl


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hallo thehansl
Ich nehme Pulverfarbe von ...bleigussformen... und Hakuma.Kommt auf die Farbe an,da nicht bei allen gleich.Noch günstiger ist ,wenn Du 'ne Möglichkeit siehst in Pulverbeschichtereien was zu bekommen .Auf jeden Fall hält Pulverfarbe besser als Lack und gibts auch als selbstleuchtend.Uwe#h


----------



## Fishaholic (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hi!

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen Pilker gegossen und zum ersten Mal den Pulverlack von bleigussformen.de verwendet! Auf der Seite ist prima beschrieben, wie man das macht und funktioniert auch klasse! Ausserden ist der Lack sehr wiederstandsfähig (im Gegensatz zu dem aus der Sprühdose). Leider habe ich noch keinen Pulverlack in Japanrot, Orange, Metallikblau und selbstleuchtend gefunden. Ich will auch noch versuchen, ob sich der Lack, wenn er noch heiss ist mit Glitter bestreuen lässt und ob das hält.
Bei normalen Lacken würde ich Dir 2K Lacke empfehlen.
Das war die ausbeute von vor zwei Wochen: (leider hängen davon schon ein paar am Ostseegrund fest)http://img232.*ih.us/img232/5043/dsc00059kr3.th.jpg


----------



## thehansl (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten.
werde mich also mit dem Thema "Pulverbeschichten" näher befassen. 

bis dem nächst werde meine fertigen Pilker dann posten.

gruß und petri

thehansl


----------



## Fishaholic (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Was für Formen verarbeitest denn Du?


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hallo thehansl#hFarben mischen geht gut,auch die Glitzerpulver.Kleine Tips vorab: Backofen vorher mit Alufolie auslegen und diese bei Umluftherd auch beschweren oder ein passendes altes Backblech runterschieben.*Die Farben bleiben nämlich für immer - vor allem da,wo sie nicht sein sollten !!*Oder Du erkläst es dem "Küchenbullen" als Korrosionsverhütung :vik:.Denke daran,dabei und danach zu lüften !Solltest Du etwas Geräuschempfindlich sein,dann warte lieber,bis Dein Küchenwunder shoppen ist .Uwe


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

hi
Man kann das zu beschichtene Teil auch mit ner Lötlampe Heißluftpistole etc.ca 10-15sek erhitzen,dann Pulverlack drauf je nach Muster usw.und zum auskühlen hin hängen.Die Farbe ist genau so fest wie mit der Backofen Methode und man kann mit der Lötlampe überall arbeiten.

Siehe auch mein Post *Dorschbomben gegossen*,die Lackierungen sind alle mit der Lötlampe gemacht und hält wie Bombe!
lg


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117887


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Man kann das zu beschichtene Teil auch mit ner Lötlampe Heißluftpistole etc.ca 10-15sek erhitzen,dann Pulverlack drauf je nach Muster usw.und zum auskühlen hin hängen.Die Farbe ist genau so fest wie mit der Backofen Methode und man kann mit der Lötlampe überall arbeiten.
> 
> Siehe auch mein Post *Dorschbomben gegossen*,die Lackierungen sind alle mit der Lötlampe gemacht und hält wie Bombe!
> ...


Da mußt Du aber höllisch aufpassen,damit 1. die Einbrennzeit lang genug ist und 2.vor Allem es nicht zu heiß wird und der Köder schmilzt.Das geht sicherer mit dem Backofen. Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Ich noch mal.So siehts dann in etwa aus ( sind nicht alle gepulvert)
Reihenfolge: Ofen auf 180 °C mit darin aufgehängten Ködern anheizen,Teile dann einzeln nach und nach rausnehmen ,mittels Teesieb bestreuen und dann wieder rein in den Ofen.Normalerweise brauch das alles nur 10 min ,aber da wir die Köder bestreuen und nicht statisch aufladen,wie in einer richtigen Pulverei,dauert das bei mehreren Farben schon mal 1 h etwa (bei vollem Ofen). Uwe


----------



## Yaron23 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hi,
selbstleuchtende Pulverfarben gibt`s hier:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de
Bei der Suche "Pulverfarben" eingeben.
Selbstleuchtend ist aber ein bisschen teurer als die anderen (80g für 4,99Euro)


----------



## vaaberg (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

|muahah: Seit Anbeginn der Pilkergiessrei und Farbangeboten für Pulverfarben bin ich bei HAKUMA.   
Da sind die Farben die besten und die Auswahl groß. Ausserdem haben die im Katalog eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung.

Wichtig: nach dem aufstreuen des Pulvers den Pilker bzw. das lackierte Teil nicht sofort abkühlen, sondern tempern, das heisst die Temperatur des lackierten Teils schrittweise verringern.
Grund: die Farbe bleibt *elastisch* bzw ist viel schlagfester und eine Grundberührung hinterlässt nicht gleich Spuren.

Ich lackiere nach Anwendungstiefe, alles was tiefer als 100m geht wird ausschliesslich in selbstleuchtend lackiert. Kleine Farbtupfer sind nur für meine geblagten Angleraugen zur Erbauung.  :q


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Da mußt Du aber höllisch aufpassen,damit 1. die Einbrennzeit lang genug ist und 2.vor Allem es nicht zu heiß wird und der Köder schmilzt.Das geht sicherer mit dem Backofen. Uwe


 
hi uwe
Also egal was ich beschichte,ich mache alles mit ner Lötlampe oder 8000Watt Bau-Heizstrahler,und bis jetzt ist noch nicht ein teil sch...geworden was die Lackfestigkeit Farbe etc. betrifft!Hält wie Bombe und sieht 100% Top aus.
Ca.10sek mit nen Lotbrenner oder Strahler erhitzen auf gute 200-250Grad kommt das in 10-15sek,und das Auskühlen dauert bei dicken Bleien oder Bomben ca 15min und selbst dann ist es noch gut warm in der Hand.Also bei mir hält der Lack wie Bombe und es geht viel schneller und einfacher wie mit nen Ofen.Kann dir nur sagen bis jetzt und das waren einige Hundert Beschichtungen ist immer alles Super gelaufen was Lack betrifft.Man muß schon richtig Übel bei gehen(Hammer,Schraubendreher) damit er abplatzt oder bricht!

Aber jeder wie er meint und kann!
lg


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwann mal hochgerechnet, was euch ein Pilker kostet? Also so insgesamt mit Blei, Draht, Form anschaffen, Haken, Sprengring, Farbe, Arbeitszeit u. ä. . 

Worauf ich hinaus will, lohnt sich die Mühe des Selbergießens unterm Strich überhaupt?


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwann mal hochgerechnet, was euch ein Pilker kostet? Also so insgesamt mit Blei, Draht, Form anschaffen, Haken, Sprengring, Farbe, Arbeitszeit u. ä. .
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will, lohnt sich die Mühe des Selbergießens unterm Strich überhaupt?


 
Ja es lohnt sich ösen kann man selber bauen,blei gibs für nothing beim Dachdecker oder Reifenladen Schützenverein usw.Das einzige was Geld kostet Formen Haken und Lack!Draht gibs über Beziehungen auch für Nothing!Stimmt Strom oder Gas kostet noch was,aber sonst fahre ich so billiger als fertig Kaufen.
Zb:ne gute Dorschbombe kostet bis 4€ meine kostet ca 0,50cent.
lg


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Jau, dass ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Jau, dass ist ein Unterschied.


 

Geh doch mal auf Bleigussformen.de da kannste dir mal nen überblick machen.Haken kauf ich nur als 100 Großpacket sonst wirds bißchen teurer!Aber über einige Jahre gesehen rechnet sich das,alleine Grundblei fürn Fluß,gerade Leine diese Hängerwiese was ich da schon an Bleie verloren habe das rechnet sich schon.Und es soll ja auch bißchen Spaß machen und man freut sich über gute Resultate egal was es ist.
lg


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit (kein Keller, keine Garage o. ä.) selber zu gießen. Ich war einfach nur mal neugierig.


----------



## Yupii (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit (kein Keller, keine Garage o. ä.) selber zu gießen. Ich war einfach nur mal neugierig.



Doch, Du Nase:q
Besorg Dir mal ein paar Haken und Blei und dann geht es ab. Wir ham da was:q. Du brauchst für den Kl.Belt einiges an Dorschbomben. Dann machen wir nen gemütlichen Bleigiesstag:q


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit (kein Keller, keine Garage o. ä.) selber zu gießen. Ich war einfach nur mal neugierig.


 

Weist du wo ich gieße!Aufn Wohnzimmertisch mit 4 Stahltabletts und eins von Mc Donalds,da sind alle Farben drauf!Und kleinteile!
Nun kommst du|wavey:

Nebenbei guck ich noch TV!


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Na, dass hört sich doch gut an #6. Welche Haken empfehlt ihr denn?


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

VMC Rot kriegste alles bei bleigussformen.de oder bei Hakumma!|wavey:

Ach ja mache die Fenster auf gut Lüften dabei,oder Ventilator daneben stellen und Fenster auf.


----------



## Yupii (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Na, dass hört sich doch gut an #6. Welche Haken empfehlt ihr denn?


kommt auf die Kopfgröße an. Das klären wir dann.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Sunny und danach möchte ich dann auch solche Bilder sehen ok#6



 

 

 

__________________


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



gründler schrieb:


> !Aufn Wohnzimmertisch
> Nebenbei guck ich noch TV!



Ist das nicht nen büschen ungesund? Ich mein jetzt wegen den Dämpfen und so, nicht das hier einer auf dumme Gedanken kommt :q.

Ich glaube, mein Frauchen würde mir die Löffel langziehen, wenn ich im Wohnzimmer anfange Blei zu schmelzen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nen büschen ungesund? Ich mein jetzt wegen den Dämpfen und so, nicht das hier einer auf dumme Gedanken kommt :q.
> 
> Ich glaube mein Frauchen würde mir die Löffel langziehen, wenn ich im Wohnzimmer anfange Blei zu schmelzen.


 
Darum sollst du ja gut lüften,also ich erhitze mein Blei in einer Suppenkelle mit Lötlampe dann gießen fertig.Und stinken tut da nix,aber lüften sollst du egal wo du gießt ob Keller oder Dachboden.


----------



## thehansl (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



sunny schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwann mal hochgerechnet, was euch ein Pilker kostet? Also so insgesamt mit Blei, Draht, Form anschaffen, Haken, Sprengring, Farbe, Arbeitszeit u. ä. .
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will, lohnt sich die Mühe des Selbergießens unterm Strich überhaupt?



habs mir schon mal durchgerechnet. arbeitszeit darf man nicht mitrechnen weil es ist und bleibt ein hobby und selbstgebastelte köder die auch noch fangen ermutigen und begeistern einen um längen mehr. (meine meinung)
2. habe ich meine formen nachträglich noch bearbeitet und 
individuell verbessert bzw. nach meinen vorstellungen geändert.
3. kostet ein pilker zwischen 2,50 und 5 euro
doch das material bekommt man sogut wie geschenkt (an der richtigen adresse)

einzige ausgaben die ich wirklich habe sind 
-gussformen (einmalige investition)
-Draht (über meinen Bekannten ... kost nix|supergri)
-Energie(Ofen ... schmelzen, beschichten)
-Material(verwende pures blei(sehr weich) und legiere es mit Zinn (dieses muss ich mir für wenig geld kaufen

sumasumarum 

wenn man erstmal 20 gegossen hat läuft es quasi ohne große kosten weiter.

.......

erstmal danke für die vielen antworten 
ich seh schon über dieses thema könnt man ein buch schreiben |supergri
endlich wochenende werd es mal angehn und nächste woche berichten.

|wavey:


----------



## thehansl (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

sorry doppelpost |supergri

egal morgen wird beschichtet hab übers internet recht günstig 
pulverlacke bekommen.
bin gespannt!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

@ the hansl :  wo denn? (Pulverlacke)


----------



## Nixfisch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hallo Angelkollegen,

bin seit heute Mitgliedbei anglerboard und habe mir gerade die komplette Diskussion über Pilkergiessen, Beschichten usw. durchgelesen. Wir fahren mit der Jugendgruppe unseres Angelvereins im Sommer diesen Jahres an die Ostsee zum Pilken. Da die meisten der Jugendlichen noch nie beim Pilken waren, müssen diese sich von Grund auf mit Pilkern ausstatten. Da dies ja eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheitist, haben wir uns gedacht, die angelruhigere Zeit zu nutzen und mit den Jugendlichern zusammen die Pilker selbst zu basteln.
Wer kann uns da einige Hilfestellungen geben?
1) Woher bekommen wir Bleigußformen für Pilker, vorallem kostengünstig?
2) Kann man das Blei der Auswuchtgewichte von Reifenhändlern einfach 1:1 verwenden oder braucht amn noch Zusätze?
3) Woher bekommt man am besten den Zubehör, wie Edelstahldrahtösen usw.?

Es wäre echt super, wenn ihr unsere Jugendgruppe da ein bißchen unterstützen könnt und uns ein paar praktische und kostengünstige Tips geben könnt!!

Es grüßt euch
Heiko


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



Nixfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen,
> 
> bin seit heute Mitgliedbei anglerboard und habe mir gerade die komplette Diskussion über Pilkergiessen, Beschichten usw. durchgelesen. Wir fahren mit der Jugendgruppe unseres Angelvereins im Sommer diesen Jahres an die Ostsee zum Pilken. Da die meisten der Jugendlichen noch nie beim Pilken waren, müssen diese sich von Grund auf mit Pilkern ausstatten. Da dies ja eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheitist, haben wir uns gedacht, die angelruhigere Zeit zu nutzen und mit den Jugendlichern zusammen die Pilker selbst zu basteln.
> Wer kann uns da einige Hilfestellungen geben?
> ...


 

hi
Du bekommst alles bei Hakuma oder bleigussformen.de oder bei googel mal bleigußformen eingeben.Die Shops führen auch sämtliches zubehör.
Das Blei vom Reifendienst brauch keine Zusätze schmelzen gießen und gut ist.
lg


----------



## vaaberg (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

|kopfkrat

Ein paar Worte zum Thema Blei zum Pilkerbau.
Es drohte ja schon der Verbot von Bleipilkern in Dänischen Gewässern und Hakuma hatte/hat sich auch schon umgestellt.

Bei den Reifenhändlern ist es vollzogene Sache: dort gibt´s sogut wie garkeine reinen Bleigewichte mehr, zumindest die Neuverwendung ist untersagt. Deshalb kann man nur "alte" Gewichte verwenden.
Das einschmelzen der alten Gewichte mache ich auf feinmaschigem Maschendraht um die eingegossenen Haltefedern abzutrennen. Die alten Bleiteile werden mit nem Gaslötbrenner geschmolzen. Auch alte Pilker kann man so einschmelzen. Ich habe mir eine kleine Barrenform gebaut in die ich das Blei giesse. Die richtige Schmelze ist am besten mit nem Lee Giessofen der einen Bodenablauf hat.

Wer *Dachdecker oder Rohrblei *hat sollte aber auf die Härte achten. Man kann die Härte mit* Antimon* zugaben beim schmelzen verbessern. Antimon ist in Akkublei enthalten.
Tip:  mit Tauchern sprechen, die finden für nen Drink immer Pilker . Habe voriges Jahr 60 kg Alt-Pilker von Tauchern bekommen, mit ein paar Dosen Bier waren die und ich zufrieden.#6#6:m


----------



## Yaron23 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Hallo Bleigießfreunde,
ich habe eine Gussform ,bei der der Daht/Öse fixiert werden muss.
Gibt`s da wirklich nur die Hakuma "Superknete"?????
Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine Alternative?
Z.B. "Normale Knete" oder Wachs?
Danke!


----------



## Ollek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

@ Yaron

in jedem Bastelgeschäft gibt es sogenanntes "Fimo" (zu DDR Zeiten Suraline)

Es ist eine Knetmasse die im Backofen bei ca. 110 Grad aushärtet und damit Hitzebeständig ist. Es ist genau das selbe wie die Masse von Hakuma nur um einiges Billiger.

Allerdinges  klebe ich beim Pilkergiessen die Ösen nur noch mit Tesafilm ein...klappt super


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Yaron
> 
> Allerdinges  klebe ich beim Pilkergiessen die Ösen nur noch mit Tesafilm ein...klappt super



Wie machst du das bei einer heissen Pilkerform?


----------



## Ollek (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wie machst du das bei einer heissen Pilkerform?



:q hehe dat is meen jeheimniss.

Nein im Ernst genauso wie mit Knete auch wenn die Form heiss ist.

Die Öse in die Form legen und dann mit einem Schnipsel Tesa fixieren.  

Irgentwann merkt man seine Fingerkuppe eh nicht mehr, auch bei Knete.:c
Ich finde (und darum mach ichs ja so) das es mit Knete nicht so gut funzt.

Ist aber evtl. Formabhängig

Ein Nachteil ist aber das die Ösen mit Blei zulaufen,was aber mit einem Saitenschneider zum lösen kein Problem ist.


----------



## bobsel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Habe wie folgt gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
 grundieren (Tauchverfahren),
dann in Farbe getaucht u. anschließend mit Sprühdose nach Wunsch bearbeitet, danach 2 mal in Klarlack getaucht.
Zwischen den verschiedenen Arbeitsgängen richtig trocknen lassen.
Hält gut auf den Pilkern.

bosel, 26.02.2008


----------



## thehansl (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

habe meine pilker nun gegossen und werde sie beschichten.
Beschichtung mit Pulverlack.
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt und werde ein paar Bilder posten

beste grüße und petri

hansl


----------



## Fishaholic (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Welchen Klarlack nehmt ihr denn für das Finish?
Hat schon einmal jemand versucht Pulverlacke direkt vom Hersteller, oder z.B. aus der Automobilindustrie direkt zu besorgen? Es gibt da inzwischen sooooooo geile Farben! Ibisweiß, Lichtsilber, die ganze Metallicpalette...


----------



## Yaron23 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand versucht Pulverlacke direkt vom Hersteller, oder z.B. aus der Automobilindustrie direkt zu besorgen? Es gibt da inzwischen sooooooo geile Farben! Ibisweiß, Lichtsilber, die ganze Metallicpalette...


 
Soll das heißen, du besorgst sie aus der Atomobilindustrie??
Oder war das nur ne Idee? Die sind doch bestimmt billiger als 36Euro/Kilo... gibts die auch in kleinen Portionen(150g)?
Und kannst du genauer sagen wo du sie herkriegst?

Danke:vik:!


----------



## Fishaholic (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Ich würde gerne! Deswegen frag ich ob jemand weiß, wie man da rankommt. Von der Verarbeitung sind die so wie die anderen Pulverlacke auch, da die statische Aufladung nur zur sauberen Verteilung auf den Flächen dient. Es gibt einige die sehr Witterungsbeständig sind und ebenfalls bei ca 180°C aushärten. Nur komm ich über die Herstellerfirmen da nicht ran. Wenn also zufällig jemand an so Lacke rankommt wäre das Klasse.


----------



## Edu (12. März 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Da ich gerade 25 Pilker mit den Gewichten 260gr. bis 500gr. gegossen habe möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich habe 2 Formen von Beigussformen.de und die sind allererste Sahne. Wenn man die Ösen nimmt die es auch dort gibt, läuft fast kein Blei in die dafür vorgesehene Auskerbung. Die Ösen fixiere ich mit Fensterkitt den man bei einen Schreiner evtl. umsonst bekommt. Das fixieren mit Fensterkitt ist wichtig, da sonst die Ösen nicht halten und in die Form fallen. Ich habe auch Pulverlack und möchte den zum ersten mal verwenden. Jetzt hätte ich auch mal eine Frage: 
Kann man das einbrennen und beschichten im Küchenofen machen ohne dass sich giftige Stoffe freisetzten ?
So dass man danach den Ofen wieder ohne Bedenken für Essen nehmen kann.


----------



## Fishaholic (17. März 2008)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

Über giftige Gase kann ich Dir nix sagen, besser ist sowieso gut lüften!! 
Am Besten funktioniert es, wenn die Dame des Hauses mal ne Weile nicht da ist...
... dann mit Backpapier großzügig den Boden des Ofens abdecken, ein Gitter recht weit oben einschieben und sich evtl aus Büroklammern, etc einfache Haken zurechtbiegen um dann die Pilker und Co daran einzuhängen.
Normalerweise dürfte da nix tropfen oder so, aber wenn mal was von dem Pulver daneben geht, dürfte es schwierig werden das wieder zu entfernen.|bla:


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkergießen und Beschichten*

www.ote.ag 
cu


----------

